# Help My Rat Just Gave Birth!



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello everybody!
I brought two dumbo rats each around 8 - 9 weeks old on wednesday the 16th september 2009! After returning home from a rugby game my partner and i heard tiny little squeaks and yes, you guessed it one of them has given birth!
We have separated the two rats but what on earth do we do!?!?!?!
We are going to the shop where we got the rats tomorrow morning but the one rat is just in a carry case for the night!!!!!
We called the emergency vet and they said the chances are they wont take mum and babies off our hands! Help me PLEASE!!! xxx


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have never kept rats, i'm sure some1 will be able to offer you some good advice soon. In the mean time don't touch the babies and leave the mum alone, she bound to be pretty stressed. are you sure u've removed the male? have you got a large plastic storage box or even one of those recycling boxes you could drill holes in for temp measure?


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry cant help, but i am sure someone will be along soon to offer advice, but like other poster said if u have a large box you could use just for night, and yes make sure you dont touch babies, or mom may eat them!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't have any experience with baby rats and breeding them. Akai Chan is some to talk to she has lots of experience and has not long had a litter of rats. But i don't she is on at the moment. She might be on soon though.

I hope someone can help you.

Are you planning on giving mum and babies back to the shop??


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The important thing is not to panic, mum will know what to do with her babies. Akai-Chan knows about rearing baby rats, but I had a look & she's not on here at the moment. Which pet shop did they come from, I think Pets at Home are obliged to provide a free cage if it turns out they sold you wrongly sexed rats & also take the babies off your hands. To be honest I'd sooner take them myself or try & find someone else to take them than see them go to a pet shop. You can PM me if you like. I am coming up to Cambridgeshire on the 4th of October for a rat show


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

Basically they are both gir rats we got so we havent purposfully bred them i wouldnt do that! Thanks for your help guys i just feel sorry for my other rat, shes in a carry case bless her!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Tammy, I know this is such a shock to you, it is a very common thing to happen to many new pet owners. Hopefully mum will take good care of the babies, just provide her with plenty of food and dont disturb her. 

In the mean time get hold of the pet shop and either get them to take the male back or provide u with a new separate cage and agree to pay for him to be neutered. 

Sometimes with young first litters the mum doesnt really know what to do as her hormones are all over the place, but if the kits do survive I would recommend trying to find them new homes yourself rather than giving them to a pet shop. 

you should be able to find plenty of helpful info online and on this forum, I know you didnt plan this but I imagine a tiny part of you is excited?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

oh I'm glad she is also a girl, to be completely honest though she could be about to drop too!

If you dont mind me asking where did you get the rats from? 

she should be ok in a small carrier for a night as long as its got water, food, plenty of ventilation and she cant nibble out oh and bedding incase she does drop. tomorrow I would get her a new cage or see if you can get a free one maybe try freecycle. hopefully u can join the 2 cages and have a bigger 1 for when u put the 2 back together.

best of luck with them.


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Emzybabe!
We didnt plan for this at all no! We got two GIRL rats so basicall we were given a pregnant rat!
I wouldnt have got a male and female rat and put the in the same cage as i have never raised rats before and wouldnt know the first thing about breeding or raising litters!
Thankyou for your advice, but i wouldnt know where to start and i think the best thing would be to see if the store will take back mum and babies as i cannot raise them! I slightly scared i think more than anything as i didnt sign up for this haha!
Ill kepp everyone updated though


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry if I came across as if you'd bred them, it's obvious from your 1st post that it was totally unexpected. What I mean is that buying 2 girls doesn't necessarily guarantee that one won't be pregnant, I'm a member of a rat forum (I can send you a link if you would like to join) & quite a few people there have had surprise litters from pet shop bought rats. Do you know how old they are?
Also have you got funds for another cage (they are cheap on Ebay) or know of anyone who could loan you a cage?


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey siplysardonic!
Sorry if i came across a bit abrupt i didnt mean to! like you said its all a bit of a shock!
I feel awful for my other rat she has to spend her forseeable future in a plastic carry case that she cant really do alot in! I feel awful!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That's ok, I'm a tough old boot, it seems to be a fairly common mistake in pet shops, sometimes they don't sex them correctly & sometimes they don't split the boys up from the girls in time (they can breed from *I think* 6 weeks). There are quite a few rescues that are specifically for small furries & there is Wood Green shelter near you if this is any help


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't give the mum and babies back to the shop. It'll be too stressful moving them and they will make money from selling the babies again. Either rehome them to an experienced rat owner or raise them yourself. It's not hard, mum does most of the work. You only have to get cages to separate them and rehome them.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

here's a link to some info http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides.php?subject=prepbirth please let us know how it goes & if you can't find anyone who can take them I can ask around, I know someone in your area who can help


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I have PMed you back  If you are ok with rearing the babies I will foster the other rat if you like for a few weeks until mum is ok with another rat being around 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Just a point here based on many years rat breeding experience... if the mum rat isn't behaving aggressively towards the other one, you can leave them both together - there is not risk. I prefer to have an 'aunty' in with a doe and litter... although it's not much fun for the aunty in the early days, there are times later when mum really needs to get away from the kids and have some proper social interaction. Once the kids are running about, they greatly benefit from having another rat around that isn't mum. It all adds to socialisation.

If I was nearer I would take them all in a heartbeat... I hope you can find someone to foster for you, I've contacted a breeder I know near you in case she can help. Best of luck - rats are the best mums _ever_, so I am sure you will have NO problems at all... I have never had a girl neglect or hurt her litter in 20-ish years.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Just a point here based on many years rat breeding experience... if the mum rat isn't behaving aggressively towards the other one, you can leave them both together - there is not risk. I prefer to have an 'aunty' in with a doe and litter... although it's not much fun for the aunty in the early days, there are times later when mum really needs to get away from the kids and have some proper social interaction. Once the kids are running about, they greatly benefit from having another rat around that isn't mum. It all adds to socialisation.
> 
> If I was nearer I would take them all in a heartbeat... I hope you can find someone to foster for you, I've contacted a breeder I know near you in case she can help. Best of luck - rats are the best mums _ever_, so I am sure you will have NO problems at all... I have never had a girl neglect or hurt her litter in 20-ish years.


I'd think that seeing as this rat is a very young mum I wouldn't let the other rat to go in with her until the kits are at least 3-4 weeks old. The other rat may try to steal the kits which will stress the mum out, When peanut had her babies IO tried putting her sisters back in with her and she instantly become a million times more defensive and wary and tried to attack the other 2, and that's before they had even tried anything.

I have offered to take the mum and babies or the other doe seeing as I'm not too far away and I have a spare cage 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey everyone!
I just thought i would update you all!
First i just want to say thankyou for all your hle, advice and support was very useful, and for all the offers to help with babies and my other doe. However after taking everything into consideration and talking to my partner about it all we thought best that mum and babies went to someone who knew what they were doing in this situation and someone who could rear babies better! So they have been re homed as well as our other rat as she became distressed and unhappy after spening the night in her carry case! Although this was upsetting we thought best that both went somewhere where they can enjoy themselves rather than being with us first time owners!
However we returned to pets at home who very nicely gave us a new pair of rats (neither of which are pregnant)! They are called Dini (after Houdini because shes a bit of an escapist) and Custard - mainly because she looks like she has stuck her head in a bowl of custard!
Anywaysm once again everyone for all your help and advice! Speak to you all soon! xxxx
P.S. i will be checking on the babies over the next few weeks to see how they are doing so i will keep everyone posted!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Why didn't you go to a rescue or a breeder for your new rats, than a pet shop?


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

I took them to the pet for the simple reason that i was worried and knew that they would be in good care. I had one rat living in a carry case and she needed space as soon as i could get her some as she was gettin distressed. I was worried about mum and babies as i had never dealt with this before. I feel i made the best decision for the rats as they will have all the care they need and will be rehomed by someone who will be able to deal with the situation. I would appreciate it if i wasnt judged for this as i was doing what i thought best! Thankyou.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

No-one has judged you as far as I'm aware... Seven pets only asked why you don't go to a breeder instead of going to the pet shop where you could easily end up in this situation again... Pet shops aren't the best place to get pets. Animals from there tend to be sickly and shorter lived than from breeders, and often get shipped to the shop in mixed sex boxes. If any of the staff have the competence to sex a rat they can be separated but by that point they are already usually pregnant. Why bother going through all that when you can just go to a breeder, where the females will not have had contact with the males from 4 weeks old, so there is little to no chance of them being pregnant. Rats from breeders are also healthier and more long lived.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

Im sorry i just had abit of a stressful day! Its a note for next time i feel! but thanks for all your help over the past 24hours!


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> No-one has judged you as far as I'm aware... Seven pets only asked why you don't go to a breeder instead of going to the pet shop where you could easily end up in this situation again... Pet shops aren't the best place to get pets. Animals from there tend to be sickly and shorter lived than from breeders, and often get shipped to the shop in mixed sex boxes. If any of the staff have the competence to sex a rat they can be separated but by that point they are already usually pregnant. Why bother going through all that when you can just go to a breeder, where the females will not have had contact with the males from 4 weeks old, so there is little to no chance of them being pregnant. Rats from breeders are also healthier and more long lived.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


That doesn't always stand to reason actually. Not all pet shops have pets from pet farms, so not all pet shops have animals of poor health. And not all breeders have healthy animals.

I'd agree though, I'd get animals from a breeder or rescue (usually rescue); if I was to go to a breeder I'd look for independant references though as I have too many bad breeder experiences. Remember the people who supply the petshops call themselves breeders too!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Nim said:


> That doesn't always stand to reason actually. Not all pet shops have pets from pet farms, so not all pet shops have animals of poor health. And not all breeders have healthy animals.
> 
> I'd agree though, I'd get animals from a breeder or rescue (usually rescue); if I was to go to a breeder I'd look for independant references though as I have too many bad breeder experiences. Remember the people who supply the petshops call themselves breeders too!


The OP got her rats from pets at home  Those definitely do buy from rodent farms. I know quite a few private breeders, myself included, so I would happily direct anyone who asked me towards one 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> The OP got her rats from pets at home  Those definitely do buy from rodent farms. I know quite a few private breeders, myself included, so I would happily direct anyone who asked me towards one
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Actually again, that depends upon the individual store. They have the leeway to choose their own suppliers.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the OP was probably panicking, you don't usually come home to find a litter of little pink bubs have arrived! However it is true that there quite a lot of people who work in the pet shop industry who don't know one end of a rat from another, hence the suprise litters that seem to only happen from pet shop rats! I hope the 2 rats & the little babies will all find good homes. I've been guilty of buying rats from pet shops in the past & it wasn't until I did more reading into it & found that these animals are bred intensively that I've now decided never to buy from pet shops again, no matter how cute I think they are. If you are interested, Tammy (or any other ratty peeps!) the Cambridgeshire Rat Club have a meet on Sun 4th of OctoberCambridgeshire Rat Club - Home it's going to be my 1st rat show & my daughter & I are really excited


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I think the OP was probably panicking, you don't usually come home to find a litter of little pink bubs have arrived! However it is true that there quite a lot of people who work in the pet shop industry who don't know one end of a rat from another, hence the suprise litters that seem to only happen from pet shop rats! I hope the 2 rats & the little babies will all find good homes. I've been guilty of buying rats from pet shops in the past & it wasn't until I did more reading into it & found that these animals are bred intensively that I've now decided never to buy from pet shops again, no matter how cute I think they are. If you are interested, Tammy (or any other ratty peeps!) the Cambridgeshire Rat Club have a meet on Sun 4th of OctoberCambridgeshire Rat Club - Home it's going to be my 1st rat show & my daughter & I are really excited


:O Can I tag along with you??

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I would say yes but I'm going on the train on the Sat & staying over at a rellies house for the night (my nephews' stepmum is one of the founders of CRC)  if you could get up there I'd love to meet up though


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I would say yes but I'm going on the train on the Sat & staying over at a rellies house for the night (my nephews' stepmum is one of the founders of CRC)  if you could get up there I'd love to meet up though


I'll go over by train on the day,what station is it nearest t5o and how can I get from station to club? I'll probably bring along Boyrat 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd check first if non-show rats are allowed, due to the current SDAv situation!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I'd check first if non-show rats are allowed, due to the current SDAv situation!


Have done  the info is on the website.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

I would love to come along and have a look and meet everyone! It was a surprise finding 7 little pink bulbs, very cute though! Was very tempted to keep them 
If you all want to meet up it would be great if we arranged a time a place, as i am a cambridge local! Let me know guys!


----------

